# Snapper front-end loader



## farmall_99 (Dec 31, 2014)

This is a picture of the snapper that we have. Thinking of possibly selling..if this is one to sell what is the pricing? Or should I hold onto his one?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hold on to it! That's a cool Snapper! Also, toss that one in to our tractor registry, because I'd like to put that one up for our monthly tractor banner! (nudge nudge!)


----------



## farmall_99 (Dec 31, 2014)

How do I do that?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

farmall_99 said:


> How do I do that?


Cool! Very simple Farmall.... go up and click "tractors" in the green stripe below the tractorforum.com logo..... the next page will ask what category with a pull down style menu, and after you select that, you'll be guided through a page that allows you to enter all your info and photos etc. This would be a great addition for us. Once you get the Snapper on the registry, give me a link to it and I'll get it lined up for either February or March. Looking forward to it!


----------



## farmall_99 (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm using the mobile version..do you know how to do it from that?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've never had a mobile so I have no idea. I'll see if one of the other folks know about that.


----------



## farmall_99 (Dec 31, 2014)

Cool! I'd love I submit it


-Grant


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Grant, I posed the question in the moderators lounge because I think I'm the only person on the planet that still has a lime green rotary phone mounted to the wall and no experience what so ever with those mobile devices. Our Friend Tim, from down under gave this advice...... "I did mine on the desktop pc but to post a picture off the iPad I need to use the tractorforum application.
That might be the fix! " 

I hope this makes sense to you! If not, we'll delve into it further!


----------

